# TCP 380 trigger question



## stantheman1976 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm carrying the PT738 in pocket in a Falcon holster with a round chambered. My question is if by some one in a million freak accident the hammer were to drop from its resting position would it still have enough force to push. The firing pin into the bullet's primer and set it off?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a double action only pistol....how would the hammer fall from it's resting place? It has no where to fall to.........you should really learn about and understand the function of a firearm, before you decide to start to carry it around......


----------



## stantheman1976 (Mar 26, 2012)

berettabone said:


> It's a double action only pistol....how would the hammer fall from it's resting place? It has no where to fall to.........you should really learn about and understand the function of a firearm, before you decide to start to carry it around......


When the slide is pulled back to chamber the first round the hammer rests a very short distance from the firing pin rod. If a catastrophic failure happened and the hammer were to fall that small distance it would hit the rod. I just wanted to know if it would actually push the pin out and contact the primer or not. The Taurus is the first semiauto I've owned without an external safety so I was just asking a question about it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

From Taurus's own website........" When cocked, it will fire from slight pressure on the trigger. An accidental discharge could easily occur or result, if you fall or drop the firearm, or if the firearm is struck or disturbed."


----------



## marconewt (Dec 31, 2012)

..i understand why you would want a round chambered ready to go; but i would be worried about accidental discharge. it takes me about a second to rack the gun so its ready to go.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

berettabone said:


> From Taurus's own website........" When cocked, it will fire from slight pressure on the trigger. An accidental discharge could easily occur or result, if you fall or drop the firearm, or if the firearm is struck or disturbed."


I'm not exactly sure why that is there, I see it in the manual as well. However while that may be true for a single action pistol, the TPC is a DAO pistol. When you rack the slide to put one in the chamber, the hammer is not fully cocked. It is half cocked, but it still takes a full trigger pull to fully cock and fire the weapon.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you will find a full explanation here. TCP 738 Internal Safety


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Your real concern about the 738 is not if it will go bang when you don't want it to.

Your real concern is if it will go click when you want it to go bang because you short stroked the trigger.


----------

